# Source for U.S.-Made Lathe Cutters Needed



## OldCarbDoctor (Jan 13, 2022)

Hello, Jeff Dreibus (owner of The Old Carb Doctor) here.

I have a Grizzly G8688 mini-lathe which I bought second-hand and have used for a few years to turn-down a particular type of brass carburetor needle.  I now need some new C6 AR6 cutters (see photo).  The cutters  bearing this number (which came with it) seem to work pretty well, though I am always open to suggestions.  They also read "Made in China", but I would prefer a source for U.S.-made cutters if possible (and yes, I know that the machine itself came from China).

As you have probably surmised by now, I am not really a machinist.  My other "machine tools" consist of a belt sander, a hand-held drill and a Dremel.  So:  looking at the photo, please let me know if I do not have the cutter installed properly; that is how the lathe came to me with the cutter installed.  All helpful tips are appreciated.

Thank you.

Jeff


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 13, 2022)

I H M O the flat of the carbide should be horizontal. It appears to be vertical. It should then be installed 90º clockwise from where it is.


----------



## OldCarbDoctor (Jan 13, 2022)

Thanks, T. Bredehoft.  That would seem to suggest that I need to change the height of the bed.  I have never used that adjustment on my lathe.  Can you show me where to find it?

And I like your Studebaker!

Jeff


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 13, 2022)

Yes , turn the tool 90 degrees and then shim it up to centerline . That's known as a 4 way post and has no adjustment thus the need to shim the tool to centerline . What size are the cutters ? Maybe 1/4" or 3/8" ?


----------



## benmychree (Jan 13, 2022)

Not to put a fine point on it, but carbide tools have no advantage on a job like this, HSS is what should be used; learn how to grind HSS tools in about the same configuretions as are used with the carbide tools


----------



## Forty Niner (Jan 14, 2022)

Micro100 for the brazed carbide cutting tools if you want high quality US made.


----------



## OldCarbDoctor (Jan 14, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Yes , turn the tool 90 degrees and then shim it up to centerline . That's known as a 4 way post and has no adjustment thus the need to shim the tool to centerline . What size are the cutters ? Maybe 1/4" or 3/8" ?


The cutter is 3/8" square.  

If I turn the cutter 90 degrees, will I then have to use it on the opposite side of the chuck?  That seems counter-intuitive and possibly even dangerous.  Would it not be simpler to order the new cutters as a left-handers (I am guessing that the "R" in C6 AR6 stand for "right").  

Or maybe I misunderstand altogether.  Can you please show me a photo or an illustration of how it should be clamped into the post?

Jeff


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 14, 2022)

Mount it carbide up on the chuck side of the post . It will turn and face same set-up . LH and RH as well as straight tools are available .


----------



## brino (Jan 14, 2022)

@OldCarbDoctor 

As you see above you'll get many suggestions and opinions here.
And yes, some will contradict others.

I have been trying to find a picture of the way that tool would normally be used.... but so far have not found a clear one, but will post back if I do.

I just stopped in to say: Welcome to the group!

Brian


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 14, 2022)

Can you imagine how happy he will be when he turns that tool over and uses the cutting edge?


----------



## NC Rick (Jan 14, 2022)

@OldCarbDoctor While it may seem like a pain in the butt, check out some videos on HSS (High Speed Steel) tool grinding.  All you need is a standard 6” bench grinder.  Even if you use your carbide tool what you can learn from the experience will be helpful.  Check out “This Old Tony” has a really approachable video on the subject which you may enjoy!  I’m envious of all the cool things you will be discovering on your machining adventure.  You are in a great spot here for help.  I have learned much.

I have turned a carb needle and low cutting pressure is important.  A sharp tool with a small radius helps minimize deflection.  Brass isn’t easy to cut sometimes because it is “grabby”.  Keep working at it, ask questions and you will succeed.

we are almost neighbors!  I’m near exit 53a on I40.


----------



## OldCarbDoctor (Jan 14, 2022)

Thanks for the replies.  Can anyone provide a diagram of the correct set-up?  Please forgive my ignorance, but I am still a bit confused.

If not, I will post some photos of the cutter set in different positions in the post and you can tell me which one is correct.

Jeff


----------



## mikey (Jan 15, 2022)

See if this pic helps:





Although this shows the tool in a tool holder for a quick change tool post, it would be in the same position in the tool post slot that is facing your chuck. The flat part of the carbide faces up. You need to get the tip of the tool on the centerline of your lathe for it to cut well.

You are using a 7X12 mini-lathe and while brazed carbide tools will work, HSS tools will work worlds better for you on that little lathe.


----------



## NC Rick (Jan 15, 2022)

OldCarbDoctor said:


> Thanks for the replies.  Can anyone provide a diagram of the correct set-up?  Please forgive my ignorance, but I am still a bit confused.
> 
> If not, I will post some photos of the cutter set in different positions in the post and you can tell me which one is correct.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## NC Rick (Jan 15, 2022)

note: all three drawings are of the same cutting tool.  each projection just shows how the relief angles needed to allow the tool to cut.  Your tool is what is called a “brazed carbide“ tool as the hard and expensive carbide is hard soldered to the plain steel shank.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 15, 2022)

Here is a photo I took for you.


----------

